# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تغییر رشته از مهندسی برق به پزشکی

## sajjad motevall

سلام/ از سوالم تعجب نکنید*بنده کارشناسی برق دارم و میخوام برا پزشکی بخونم*اما سنم یه مقدار بالاست و حدود28سال/اینقدر اوضاع رشته های مهندسی خراب و داغون باور کنید کارشناس ها و ارشد های برق حتی از دانشگاههای بزرگ کشور دارن تو شرکت های خصوصی قانون کاری(800ت)یا نهایتا 2تومن میگیرن/این همه فرمول حفظ کردن این همه واحد های سنگین رو گذروندن اما بی نتیجه ...../بنده میخوام از درس خوندن و زحمتم نتیجه بگیرم/چطور میتونم واسه پزشکی بخونم؟ آیا با این شرایط سنی و با توجه به اینکه رشته پزشکی حدود8سال طول می کشه بعد فارغ التحصیلی موقعیت شغلی پیش میاد؟؟؟

----------


## bio97

حتما بخون برای پزشکی اگه قبول بشی 8 سال طول میکشه میشی 36 سال اگه ارشد و دکتری رشته خودتو ادامه هم بدی 8 سال طول میکشه پس واقعا ارزش داره که پزشکی قبول بشی

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام/ از سوالم تعجب نکنید*بنده کارشناسی برق دارم و میخوام برا پزشکی بخونم*اما سنم یه مقدار بالاست و حدود28سال/اینقدر اوضاع رشته های مهندسی خراب و داغون باور کنید کارشناس ها و ارشد های برق حتی از دانشگاههای بزرگ کشور دارن تو شرکت های خصوصی قانون کاری(800ت)یا نهایتا 2تومن میگیرن/این همه فرمول حفظ کردن این همه واحد های سنگین رو گذروندن اما بی نتیجه ...../بنده میخوام از درس خوندن و زحمتم نتیجه بگیرم/چطور میتونم واسه پزشکی بخونم؟ آیا با این شرایط سنی و با توجه به اینکه رشته پزشکی حدود8سال طول می کشه بعد فارغ التحصیلی موقعیت شغلی پیش میاد؟؟؟


دم شما گرم که رک گفتید ملت متوجه بشن... نگفتید علاقه !!!! .
اگه دنبال این هستید ک وارد بازارکار بشید زود و پولشم نسبتا خوب باشه دارو یا دندون خیلی بهتره... پزشکی فقط ۷ سال عمومیه دکتر عمومیم فقط الان تو شهرلی کوچیک و نقاط محروم بازرکار خوبی داره تو شهرای بزرگ که اصلا اجازه مطبو و اینا نمیدن بیمارستانم دارن واسع خودشون... 
اما اگه تخصص بخونید خب خیلی خوبه :/ ولی خب دیگه خیلییی دیر میشه تا تخصص بگیرید  
بخونید برای دندون وسلام...بعد ۶ ۷ سال با عمومیشم هنوز میشه خوب دراورد خیلی بهتر از عمومیه پزشکیه درساشم اسون تره
کارتون یه مقدار برا زیست سخته اما همت کنید میشه...

----------


## mehrab98

از الان برای کنکور ۹۷ شروع کنید من الکی جو نمیدم هیچ شناختیم از شما ندارم اما اگه سطح شما رو معمولی در نظر بگیریم ۹۶ یکم بعیده رتبه اووردن ... اما اگه نه میتونید تو ۵ ماه رو درسا مسلط مسلط بشید که بالا ۶۰ ۷۰ بزنید بحثش جداس

----------


## E.M10

> سلام/ از سوالم تعجب نکنید*بنده کارشناسی برق دارم و میخوام برا پزشکی بخونم*اما سنم یه مقدار بالاست و حدود28سال/اینقدر اوضاع رشته های مهندسی خراب و داغون باور کنید کارشناس ها و ارشد های برق حتی از دانشگاههای بزرگ کشور دارن تو شرکت های خصوصی قانون کاری(800ت)یا نهایتا 2تومن میگیرن/این همه فرمول حفظ کردن این همه واحد های سنگین رو گذروندن اما بی نتیجه ...../بنده میخوام از درس خوندن و زحمتم نتیجه بگیرم/چطور میتونم واسه پزشکی بخونم؟ آیا با این شرایط سنی و با توجه به اینکه رشته پزشکی حدود8سال طول می کشه بعد فارغ التحصیلی موقعیت شغلی پیش میاد؟؟؟


فکر نکنم کسی تعجب کرده باشه. این چیزا دیگه عادی شده

کلی سر انقلاب شهید شدن کلی سر 8 سال جنگ شهید و جانباز و ... که الآن ما از زندگی لذت ببریم!

----------


## mina_77

سلام
اگر سرمایه ی اولیه ای دارین یا خانوادتون ساپورتتون میکنن بنظرم بزنید تو کار آزاد؛خیلی راحت تر از پزشکی میتونید سرمایتون رو چند برابر کنید
البته اگر مانی اولیه آماده باشه

----------


## Kurosh2576

حرفه ی مقدس پزشکی تبدیل شده به بازار کار .و یک دنیا تاسف برای مسوولین مثلا گرامی

----------


## banafsheh

*نامرد این ترامپ ما رو تحریم کرد وگرنه می رفتید آمریکا اونجا بازارکارش خیلی خوبه!!!
برای مسائل مالی اگه تخصص داشته باشید درآمدتون بیشتره.
قسمت جست و جو سایت هم هست که از چه منابع و چطوری بخونید.
موفق باشید*

----------


## E.M10

> *نامرد این ترامپ ما رو تحریم کرد وگرنه می رفتید آمریکا اونجا بازارکارش خیلی خوبه!!!
> برای مسائل مالی اگه تخصص داشته باشید درآمدتون بیشتره.
> قسمت جست و جو سایت هم هست که از چه منابع و چطوری بخونید.
> موفق باشید*



یکم بازش می کنی مطلبو

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط E.M10




یکم بازش می کنی مطلبو



کجا رو دقیقاً*

----------


## E.M10

> *
> 
> 
> کجا رو دقیقاً*


کلا
خیلی گنگ گفتی

----------


## Merlin021

> سلام/ از سوالم تعجب نکنید*بنده کارشناسی برق دارم و میخوام برا پزشکی بخونم*اما سنم یه مقدار بالاست و حدود28سال/اینقدر اوضاع رشته های مهندسی خراب و داغون باور کنید کارشناس ها و ارشد های برق حتی از دانشگاههای بزرگ کشور دارن تو شرکت های خصوصی قانون کاری(800ت)یا نهایتا 2تومن میگیرن/این همه فرمول حفظ کردن این همه واحد های سنگین رو گذروندن اما بی نتیجه ...../بنده میخوام از درس خوندن و زحمتم نتیجه بگیرم/چطور میتونم واسه پزشکی بخونم؟ آیا با این شرایط سنی و با توجه به اینکه رشته پزشکی حدود8سال طول می کشه بعد فارغ التحصیلی موقعیت شغلی پیش میاد؟؟؟


*ببخشید میتونم ازتون یه سوال بپرسم ؟ شما قبل اینکه انتخاب رشته کنید و برید برق تحقیق کرده بودید ؟ در مورد این که چی میخوایید ؟ و اونجا وضعش چطوره ؟ و ایا علاقه ای هم داشتید ؟*

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط E.M10


کلا
خیلی گنگ گفتی


قسمت اول گفتم اگه می تونید با این مدرک مهندسی برید کشور های خارجی خیلی خوبه
قسمت دوم گفتم اگه تخصص یا فوق تخصص در پزشکی داشته باشید درآمدتون بیشتر
قسمت سوم هم گفتم در بخش جست و جو سایت تاپیکای بسیاری در مورد چه جور خوندن،کی خوندن، منابع خوندن و ... هست.*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh


نامرد این ترامپ ما رو تحریم کرد وگرنه می رفتید آمریکا اونجا بازارکارش خیلی خوبه!!!
برای مسائل مالی اگه تخصص داشته باشید درآمدتون بیشتره.
قسمت جست و جو سایت هم هست که از چه منابع و چطوری بخونید.
موفق باشید


وقتی بریتانیا و کانادا و سوعد هستن....آمریکا کیلو چنده؟
.
.
یکی از آشنا های خیلی نزدیک من دانشجو دکترا مکانیک تو یکی از دانشگاه های معتبره انگلیسه..روزی 3 ساعت به دانشجو های ارشد درس میده....حقوقش به پول ایران  ماهی 3 میلیونه.....دقت کنید که دانشجو هست....*

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky



وقتی بریتانیا و کانادا و سوعد هستن....آمریکا کیلو چنده؟
.
.
یکی از آشنا های خیلی نزدیک من دانشجو دکترا مکانیک تو یکی از دانشگاه های معتبره انگلیسه..روزی 3 ساعت به دانشجو های ارشد درس میده....حقوقش به پول ایران  ماهی 3 میلیونه.....دقت کنید که دانشجو هست....


محضِ مزاح بود 
وگرنه کشورای زیادی هست برای تحصیل رشته های مهندسی*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky



وقتی بریتانیا و کانادا و سوعد هستن....آمریکا کیلو چنده؟
.
.
یکی از آشنا های خیلی نزدیک من دانشجو دکترا مکانیک تو یکی از دانشگاه های معتبره انگلیسه..روزی 3 ساعت به دانشجو های ارشد درس میده....حقوقش به پول ایران  ماهی 3 میلیونه.....دقت کنید که دانشجو هست....


هته ای سه ساعت....نه روزی.....
.
.اشتباه شد*

----------


## Mr Sky

*تو ایرانم اگه دانشگاه های آزاد و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی نبود الان وضع مهندسا خیلی خوب بود
.
.
.باور کنید رشته های پزشکی هم چون با جون مردم سر و کار داره مسول های محترم نمیتونن کاریش کنن وگرنه تا الان مثل مهنسی شده بود
.
.
.*

----------


## E.M10

> *
> هته ای سه ساعت....نه روزی.....
> .
> .اشتباه شد*


فک نکنم اون پول ربطی به تدریسش داشته باشه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط E.M10


فک نکنم اون پول ربطی به تدریسش داشته باشه


نه ...به خاطر تدریسه.......بورس هزینه شهریه دانشگاه رو بهش جدا میدن................" هزینه چیزایی مثل خوابگاه با خودشه "
.
.
.
البته گرفتن حق تدریس خیلی سخته و بستگی به استاد داره.....خیلی کم دانشجو های دکترا میتونن درس هم بدن...این تدریس واسه اقامت داعم بعد از فارغ شدنم خیلی خیلی کمک میکنه*

----------


## tear_goddess

فک نکنم وضعیت پزشکی چند سال اینده مث الان باشه :/ 
میشه مث مهندسی

----------


## soosisasa

اگه بخوای اپلای کنی از برق به مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک خوب و راحته !

----------


## -AMiN-

*پیشنهاد من برای شما بازاره
به قول پدر من کسی که یه حرفه بلد باشه و جربزه کار داشته باشه همیشه نونش تو روغنه
به خدا یه تعمیرکار پکیج اومد 10دقیقه کار کرد یه قطعه 100 تومنی انداخت 180تومن گرفت !
80تومن واسه ده دقیقه !!!!!! 
تازه اینقدم سرش شلوغ بود که نگو
فکرشو بکن این طرف روزی 600 تومن درامد داشته باشه میشه ماهی 20 تومن دیگه چی میخواد؟
مکانیک ماشین میشناسم حتی ازشهرای دیگه میان واسش
درامدش کمِ کم ماهی 15 20 تومنه چن تا کارگرم زیردستش
95درصد اونایی که پزشکی میارن روزی +10 ساعت خوندن اونم از تیر سال قبلش که خیلیاشون از سال دوم هم استارت زدن
اونوقت فک کن چن نفر در سال از بهمن استارت میزنن و پزشکی میارن؟ یه نفر؟ دو نفر؟ اصن 5نفر !!! بین 600هزار نفر !!!!!!
فاز منفی نمیدما واقعیت و دارم واست تعریف میکنم*

----------


## mohammad1397

داداش من ناسلامتی 28سالته اگه مث لیسانسه ها22سالت بودیه چیزی ...کی میخوای زن بگیری ؟کی میخوادخرجات تااون موقع بده؟اون وقت خودت باکسایی که قبل بیست سالگی واردپزشکی میشن مقایسه کن ...

----------


## mohammad1397

درضمن من مطمئنم شمامهارتای عملی یادنداری فقط سرت توکتاب بوده

----------


## Fatemehhhh

واقعا عاقبت مهندسا اینه ؟

----------


## Petrichor

> فک نکنم وضعیت پزشکی چند سال اینده مث الان باشه :/ 
> میشه مث مهندسی


*نه آقا من طبق بررسی که کردم بازار رشته پزشکی از لحاظ درامدی حالا حالا ها افت نمیکنه . به قول یکی از دوستان این رشته ها درامد و بازار کارشون به جمعیت کشور بستگی داره نه فعالیتای عمرانی و ساخت و سازی ( برای رشته های مهندسی ) اتفاقا به نظر من الان دقیقا موقعیت خوبیه که وارد رشته پزشکی بشه یه نفر با توجه به سیل جمعیت جوون که تا اونموقع درب و داغون میشن !* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## E.M10

> داداش من ناسلامتی 28سالته اگه مث لیسانسه ها22سالت بودیه چیزی ...کی میخوای زن بگیری ؟کی میخوادخرجات تااون موقع بده؟اون وقت خودت باکسایی که قبل بیست سالگی واردپزشکی میشن مقایسه کن ...




مگه همه زن میگیرن؟!  :Yahoo (35): 

اگه قشر ضعیف جامعه زن نگیرن یا اقلا بچه دار نشن دنیا گلستان میشه.
ولی برعکسه طبقه بالا یدونه بچه طبقه پایین چنتا بچه!

----------


## E.M10

> درضمن من مطمئنم شمامهارتای عملی یادنداری فقط سرت توکتاب بوده


کاریز جون
سرت تو کتاب باشه که اصلا کار نداری.
طرف سرش بیرون کتاب بوده تا تازه کار با درآمد چندغاز داشته باشه.

----------


## E.M10

> *نه آقا من طبق بررسی که کردم بازار رشته پزشکی از لحاظ درامدی حالا حالا ها افت نمیکنه . به قول یکی از دوستان این رشته ها درامد و بازار کارشون به جمعیت کشور بستگی داره نه فعالیتای عمرانی و ساخت و سازی ( برای رشته های مهندسی ) اتفاقا به نظر من الان دقیقا موقعیت خوبیه که وارد رشته پزشکی بشه یه نفر با توجه به سیل جمعیت جوون که تا اونموقع درب و داغون میشن !*


دقیقا همینطوره دلیل گرون شدن خونه و زمین در طی 20 سال اخیر و ... همین توپ جمعیتی بود.
دلیل زدن دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و ... همین توپ بود و الآن همین توپه که بیکاره.
روی این توپ سرمایه گذاری کنید داره پیر میشه و مراجعه به پزشک حداقل 2 برابر خواهد شد.

----------


## zdzdzd

سلام.من ۳۰ سالمه.برق دانشگاه شیراز خوندم.مامان ۳ تا بچه هستم و معلم.از برق خوندن اصلا پشیمون نیستم معلمی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم.پارسال مرخصی زایمان آخرین بچم بودم ک ب سرم زد بیکار نشینم و کنکور تجربی بدم.ریاضی و فیزیک و تا حدودی شیمی رو اوکی بودم.زیست خیلی برام سخت بود ولی دوستش داشتم.همت کردم و با کلی از همه چیز خودم زدن دندون آزاد تبریز قبول شدم تبریز ک نمیتونستم برم.خونه زندگیم شیرازه.حالا تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن زدم پزشکی کازرون.نتیجه ها ک نیومده ولی بعیده قبول نشم ولی بازم نمیدونم بشه برم یا نه(بخاطر بچه هام).من اگه مثل شما مجرد بودم و مثل خودم واقعا دکتر شدن رو دوست داشتم(حالا ب هر دلیل:کلاس و پرستیژ و عاشق یادگرفتن بودن و رو کم کنی و هر چیز دیگه ای) حتما دنبالش رو میگرفتم.ولی اگه بخاطر پول دراوردن باشه کارهای اقتصادی و وارد بازار شدن شاید بهتر جواب بده.ما مهندس برقها مخصوصا اگه دانشگاه خوب درس خونده باشیم همه زندگیمون رو از گذرگاه علمی میبینیم ولی واقعا راه پول دراوردن از طریق درس خوندن ب نظر میاد دیگه جواب نمیده اینجا.اگه بتونید پذیرش بگیرید برا انگلیس یا کانادا احتمالا میتونید فاند هم از استاد بگیرید.البته اگه بخاید برق بخونید.اونجا از نظر پرستیژ و شان اجتماعی و اقتصادی وضعیت خوبی خواهید داشت اگه اینا براتون اولویت داره.

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zdzdzd


سلام.من ۳۰ سالمه.برق دانشگاه شیراز خوندم.مامان ۳ تا بچه هستم و معلم.از برق خوندن اصلا پشیمون نیستم معلمی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم.پارسال مرخصی زایمان آخرین بچم بودم ک ب سرم زد بیکار نشینم و کنکور تجربی بدم.ریاضی و فیزیک و تا حدودی شیمی رو اوکی بودم.زیست خیلی برام سخت بود ولی دوستش داشتم.همت کردم و با کلی از همه چیز خودم زدن دندون آزاد تبریز قبول شدم تبریز ک نمیتونستم برم.خونه زندگیم شیرازه.حالا تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن زدم پزشکی کازرون.نتیجه ها ک نیومده ولی بعیده قبول نشم ولی بازم نمیدونم بشه برم یا نه(بخاطر بچه هام).من اگه مثل شما مجرد بودم و مثل خودم واقعا دکتر شدن رو دوست داشتم(حالا ب هر دلیل:کلاس و پرستیژ و عاشق یادگرفتن بودن و رو کم کنی و هر چیز دیگه ای) حتما دنبالش رو میگرفتم.ولی اگه بخاطر پول دراوردن باشه کارهای اقتصادی و وارد بازار شدن شاید بهتر جواب بده.ما مهندس برقها مخصوصا اگه دانشگاه خوب درس خونده باشیم همه زندگیمون رو از گذرگاه علمی میبینیم ولی واقعا راه پول دراوردن از طریق درس خوندن ب نظر میاد دیگه جواب نمیده اینجا.اگه بتونید پذیرش بگیرید برا انگلیس یا کانادا احتمالا میتونید فاند هم از استاد بگیرید.البته اگه بخاید برق بخونید.اونجا از نظر پرستیژ و شان اجتماعی و اقتصادی وضعیت خوبی خواهید داشت اگه اینا براتون اولویت داره.


ایول دارین
آفرین به پشتکار*

----------


## Petrichor

> سلام.من ۳۰ سالمه.برق دانشگاه شیراز خوندم.مامان ۳ تا بچه هستم و معلم.از برق خوندن اصلا پشیمون نیستم معلمی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم.پارسال مرخصی زایمان آخرین بچم بودم ک ب سرم زد بیکار نشینم و کنکور تجربی بدم.ریاضی و فیزیک و تا حدودی شیمی رو اوکی بودم.زیست خیلی برام سخت بود ولی دوستش داشتم.همت کردم و با کلی از همه چیز خودم زدن دندون آزاد تبریز قبول شدم تبریز ک نمیتونستم برم.خونه زندگیم شیرازه.حالا تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن زدم پزشکی کازرون.نتیجه ها ک نیومده ولی بعیده قبول نشم ولی بازم نمیدونم بشه برم یا نه(بخاطر بچه هام).من اگه مثل شما مجرد بودم و مثل خودم واقعا دکتر شدن رو دوست داشتم(حالا ب هر دلیل:کلاس و پرستیژ و عاشق یادگرفتن بودن و رو کم کنی و هر چیز دیگه ای) حتما دنبالش رو میگرفتم.ولی اگه بخاطر پول دراوردن باشه کارهای اقتصادی و وارد بازار شدن شاید بهتر جواب بده.ما مهندس برقها مخصوصا اگه دانشگاه خوب درس خونده باشیم همه زندگیمون رو از گذرگاه علمی میبینیم ولی واقعا راه پول دراوردن از طریق درس خوندن ب نظر میاد دیگه جواب نمیده اینجا.اگه بتونید پذیرش بگیرید برا انگلیس یا کانادا احتمالا میتونید فاند هم از استاد بگیرید.البته اگه بخاید برق بخونید.اونجا از نظر پرستیژ و شان اجتماعی و اقتصادی وضعیت خوبی خواهید داشت اگه اینا براتون اولویت داره.


*دمتون گرم ناموسن . فقط میتونم بگم دمتون گرم . همینکه تا سن ملت میره بالای سی و میگن دیگه از ما گذشته بدترین چیز این مملکته ! 
یکی نیس بگه باو تو تازه به بلوغ عقلی و تجربه کامل رسیدی تازه الان موقع اوج گرفتن و ترکوندنته تو زمینه های مختلف ! 
در کل لایک !*

----------


## kimiagar

> مگه همه زن میگیرن؟! 
> 
>  اگه قشر ضعیف جامعه زن نگیرن یا اقلا بچه دار نشن دنیا گلستان میشه.
> ولی برعکسه طبقه بالا یدونه بچه طبقه پایین چنتا بچه!


*الان به استارتر فحش دادی؟*

----------


## E.M10

> *الان به استارتر فحش دادی؟*


من که استارتر رو نقل قول نکردم!!

----------


## roc

> واقعا عاقبت مهندسا اینه ؟



نه
هر مهندسی

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> نه
> هر مهندسی


یعنی منم که میخوام برم مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک ، عاقبتم این میشه ؟

----------


## E.M10

> یعنی منم که میخوام برم مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک ، عاقبتم این میشه ؟


یه دختره مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریکشو گرفت و بعد کنکور داد و الآن دانشجوی پزشکیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehhhh


یعنی منم که میخوام برم مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک ، عاقبتم این میشه ؟


نگرشت چیه درموردش؟......هر نگرشی که داری تبدیل به واقعیت میشه.
.
..
.
.#میتونی نگرشتو عوض کنی.
.
.
.*

----------


## mohammad_7676

دوستان ببخشید سوالمو این جا میپرسم مهندسی شیمی  کلا اوضاعش از نظر شغلی چطوره؟؟؟با مدرک بالا مثل فوق لیسانس اینا کار هست براش؟؟حداقلش باید چند هزار شد برای شهرهایی مثل شیرااز اصفهان اهواز و .....؟؟؟کانون رو دیدم چیزی دستگیرم نشد .درامدش هم فکر کنم بالا باشه نه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Amirhassan5303

سلام دوستان 
یه چیزی میگم لطفا گارد نگیرید به نظرم کسایی که سنشون بالاست (+26) و تازه میفهمن که ای دل غافل به پزشکی علاقه دارم اکثریتشون به اون چیزی که میخوان نمیرسند گیریم که به پزشکی هم رسیدن پزشکی خوندن علاقه و عشق میخواد 
جدی میگم واقعاااا باید عاشق بود حرفی که میزنم رو الان خیلی ها درک نمیکنند خیلی هامون پزشکی رو فقط پول میبینیم در حالی که این رشته واقعا سخته بهتون قول میدم نتایج این تغییر رشته ها رو  در آینده میبینیم 
در نهایت امیدوارم هر کس به چیزی که میخواد برسه 
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad1397

> *نه آقا من طبق بررسی که کردم بازار رشته پزشکی از لحاظ درامدی حالا حالا ها افت نمیکنه . به قول یکی از دوستان این رشته ها درامد و بازار کارشون به جمعیت کشور بستگی داره نه فعالیتای عمرانی و ساخت و سازی ( برای رشته های مهندسی ) اتفاقا به نظر من الان دقیقا موقعیت خوبیه که وارد رشته پزشکی بشه یه نفر با توجه به سیل جمعیت جوون که تا اونموقع درب و داغون میشن !*


کاملادرسته اونم بااین تغذیه های داغون وپالم و...ولی یه عده که میگن پزشکی اشباع میشه به نظرم نمیتونن بهش برسن خودشون دلداری میدن الآن همین طرح پزشک خانواده هم راه بیوفته کلی به نفع عمومی هامیشه

----------


## The JoKer

> واقعا عاقبت مهندسا اینه ؟


متاسفانه بله !!

----------


## The JoKer

مهندس برق داریم حقوقش ۱.۸ م از دانشگاه فردوسی با مدرک فوق لیسانس 
دکترای نفت بیکار !!!
لیسانس نفت از بیکاری مونده برای فوق کدوم یکی از رشته های ریاضی رو بخونه بین حسابداری و مدیریت مونده میگفت لااقل یک حقوقی داری دیگه !! این وزیر نفت اصلا به دانشجو ها بها نمیده

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

واقعا چراااا :Yahoo (77): 
چه دلیلی به انجام اینکار هست :Yahoo (117):

----------


## roc

> یعنی منم که میخوام برم مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک ، عاقبتم این میشه ؟


با
mr.sky
کاملا موفقم

((*نگرشت چیه درموردش؟......هر نگرشی که داری تبدیل به واقعیت میشه.
.
..
.
.#میتونی نگرشتو عوض کنی.
.
.
.*






))

----------


## roc

> مهندس برق داریم حقوقش ۱.۸ م از دانشگاه فردوسی با مدرک فوق لیسانس 
> دکترای نفت بیکار !!!
> لیسانس نفت از بیکاری مونده برای فوق کدوم یکی از رشته های ریاضی رو بخونه بین حسابداری و مدیریت مونده میگفت لااقل یک حقوقی داری دیگه !! این وزیر نفت اصلا به دانشجو ها بها نمیده


داداش درست میگی شما

ما که دبیرستان بودییم یه دانشجوی نفت امده بود از وضع بد استخدام 

مهندسی نفت صحبت می کرد که طرح جدید امده و.....................

مارو به زور استخدام میکنن

میگفت اونجا افرادی رو استخدام میکنن که حتی دیپلم ندارند (برا کار روی سکوی نفتی (گارگر های اونجا رو میگفتا ااااا))

بعد به اونا هم به چشم رقیب نگاه میکرد 

به نظرت میشه به این بگیی مهندس 

اصلا تعریف مهندسی هالیشه این 

بعد معلممون بهش گفت که اپلای کن برو کانادا 

برگشته میگه اونجا که  نفت نداره ؟؟؟؟

معلممون بهش گفت درست نفت نداره اما مهندسی نفت که داره 


بله مهندس برق هم دارییم وکم نیستند که یه سنسور اعلام حریق رو نمی تونه تست کنه 

مهندس برق هم دارییم که به هوای قسمت فنی رشته های مهندسی واردش شده در حالی که هیچ استعدادی تو محاسبات و.......... نداره 
یعنی طرف تکنسین خوب نه مهندس 

و از این دست کم نیستند 

افرادی که میخوان فقط بخونن و یه جا استخدام بشن وتمام 
یا فقط مدرک داشته باشن 

یا افرادی که فقط دنبال پز رشته تاپن و....................

پس ازین تقریبا 4000 مهندس روزانه که وارد دانشگاه میشن 

چیزی کمتر از 5% شون واقعن علاقه و هدف دارن 

و باز کم نیستند افرادی که علاقه واستعداد زاتی دارن 
ولی پشت سد کنکور موندن  

و از این دست<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> *
> نگرشت چیه درموردش؟......هر نگرشی که داری تبدیل به واقعیت میشه.
> .
> ..
> .
> .#میتونی نگرشتو عوض کنی.
> .
> .
> .*


نگرشم ؟
همیشه فکر میکنم که خیلی موفق میشم و یه شرکت تولید تجهیزات پزشکی می زنم 


اینقدر بهش فکر میکنم که مثلا به رفیقم میگم با رئیس شرکتمون دعوام شده  :Yahoo (21):  هر چی بهش میگم این خازنو باید اینجا بزاری قبول نمی کنه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

اما وقتی می بینم که امثال ایشون که این رشته رو خوندن و رشته ی بالاتری از من هست وضعشون اینه ...

----------


## Merlin021

> داداش درست میگی شما
> 
> ما که دبیرستان بودییم یه دانشجوی نفت امده بود از وضع بد استخدام 
> 
> مهندسی نفت صحبت می کرد که طرح جدید امده و.....................
> 
> مارو به زور استخدام میکنن
> 
> میگفت اونجا افرادی رو استخدام میکنن که حتی دیپلم ندارند (برا کار روی سکوی نفتی (گارگر های اونجا رو میگفتا ااااا))
> ...


اصلا مهم نیست که کنکور اول بشیم یا اخر مهم اینه که هدفی داشته باشیم که بریم دنبالش و اینکه به نظر من دوستانی که میان ریاضی که برن کارمند بشن اشتباه انتخاب کردن کلا راهشون رو عوض کنن کلا توی این دوره کار ها و ایده های نو کار میکنن و اونی هم که میاد ریاضی باید به فکر اینا باشه نه کارمند شدن که البته کارمند هم تا یه حدودی میشه اما باز اگه کارمندی میخواد کسی بره انسانی البته شایدم زد رئیس جمهوری چیزی شد :d

----------

